
11M tests in 10 days: Wuhan lines up after Covid-19 cluster - samizdis
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/05/china-begins-massive-effort-to-test-11-million-people-for-covid-19-in-10-days/
======
samizdis
This is the sort of at-scale testing of entire local populations that can
provide incredibly powerful insights into this virus; if, of course, testing
11m in 10 days is possible. (A bit worried about the potential to spread
infection further given the likely necessity for huge queues, even if outdoors
and spaced.) Whatever, kudos to China for making this effort.

